# trunk mount vs hitch mount



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

which is generally more secure/stable and better to use?

i currently have an Allen 2 bike rack, but i also have a 1.25 hitch on my car. i'm wondering if its worth it to get a hitch mounted bike rack. is it worth it for another $100?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

you'll find a lot of discussion on this topic on here. i had (still have a trunk rack), but bought a hitch rack because i like how it's more sturdy and the bikes don't have a chance to touch the car. additionally, i don't have to deal with the trunk rack touching the car. i also wanted to have trunk access on road trips.

no doubt about it regarding the hitch rack being more sturdy and stable than a trunk rack.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Hated the trunk mount rack I had several years ago. Love the hitch mount I have now. The hitch mount is far more secure to the car, and doesn't mar the car's paint. Also (depending on the particular racks you're comparing), hitch mounts can secure the bikes better, not have to touch the bike frame, and can be easier and faster to mount to the car.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

Trunk mount is cost effective, but if it scrapes the hell out of your vehicle, then its not. They are far more painful to put on and off and dont seem as stable.

Hitch mount all the way.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I would save for the better hitch racks.

The cheaper ones don't fold up, which kills your parking. 

Also the better racks, like the T2 or the Saris, hold the bikes more securely.

Put it this way: my father drove my car cross country with my bikes. I look at the car, and he had put my bike in the wrong way in my Sportworks rack. I switch it so the front wheel is in the hoop, then I realized he had just driven 3000 miles with the wheels backwards and it didn't fall out.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Hitch mount - and get a wiring harness for a trailer so you can use it for something else. Didn't think I would but you can always grab a small rental trailer for dump runs or other hauling duties.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

sanjuro said:


> I would save for the better hitch racks.
> 
> The cheaper ones don't fold up, which kills your parking.
> 
> ...


can u link me to those?


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

louisssss said:


> can u link me to those?


My swagman folds up, sportrack does too.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're looking in the price range of the T2, here's another hitch mount for your consideration: 1up USA quik-rack. Cannot say enough good things about this rack. Same rack fits both 1-1/4" and 2" receivers, folds up, is light-weight yet strong, and uses an ingenious method of holding the bike by only the tires. Can carry 1 bike or up to 4. And super easy to install and take off the car.

http://www.1upusa.com/1upusarackhome.htm


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

I like the Raxter, also at the 1upusa.com website but much cheaper. It's my favorite rack.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Thule-957-Par..._8?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1252013145&sr=1-8

i'm interested in this one, i wanted a 2-3 bike model but they didn't have for my 1.25" class 1 hitch

do u guys recommend anything else other than the model i linked?


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Personally, I would steer clear of those kinds of racks. It's not compatible with some full-suspension designs, holds onto the frame of the bike, allows the bikes to sway and hit each other, and if it uses rubber cradles is probably no more secure than your current rack. I would go for a tray-type instead.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

lyndonchen said:


> Personally, I would steer clear of those kinds of racks. It's not compatible with some full-suspension designs, holds onto the frame of the bike, allows the bikes to sway and hit each other, and if it uses rubber cradles is probably no more secure than your current rack. I would go for a tray-type instead.


what would u recommend me in the $150 range, that seems to be my max budget


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Dunno for $150. If you can live with a rack for 1 bike, then one of the Raxters that willevans recommended is in the ballpark ($165 shipped).


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

hitch mount is vastly superior. if you have a nice bike its a must. get a T2 unless you have money and can afford the 1up.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Swagman XC Cross Country 2 bike carriage, how is this one???
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001VO1YY/ref=pd_luc_sbs_01_01

thing is, i don't have money to even afford a T2


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Take a look at Xport from Performance Bike.

I have this one and I'm pleased with it: 
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031403_-1_52500_20000_52501
I use the top tube fram adaptor and really like how sturdy it works (no complaints with this- also, much more inexpensive than thule and yakima versions): http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031464_-1_52500_20000_52501
Even though I'm pleased with mine, I like the idea of this rack. I just wish I could carry more than 2 bikes with a 1.25" hitch. If I had to do it again, I would go with this versus the first link I posted- I might carry more than 2 bikes sometime, but it's mostly my wife's and mine: http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031409_-1_52500_20000_52501


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Eric Z said:


> Take a look at Xport from Performance Bike.
> 
> I have this one and I'm pleased with it:
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031403_-1_52500_20000_52501
> ...


that last link looks exactly like the swagman link i just put up. whats the difference? is it "better" enough to be worth the extra $30-40?


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

louisssss said:


> Swagman XC Cross Country 2 bike carriage, how is this one???
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001VO1YY/ref=pd_luc_sbs_01_01
> 
> thing is, i don't have money to even afford a T2


I used my 4 bike version for the first time today and it worked like a charm.

Toimmorrow is the real test with 3 bikes and 4 hours of travel. I will let you know how it works out.....


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

louisssss said:


> that last link looks exactly like the swagman link i just put up. whats the difference? is it "better" enough to be worth the extra $30-40?


you're right- very similar. looks like the area where the wheels sit is a bit different, but definitely the same concept. not sure if it's $30-40 better; however, i do know performance just had them on sale for $139 and sometimes 15-20% off. i think the price just went back to $179. i'm thinking about returning my 4-bike hanging model to this one. if i do, i'll definitely post my experience with it.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Eric Z said:


> you're right- very similar. looks like the area where the wheels sit is a bit different, but definitely the same concept. not sure if it's $30-40 better; however, i do know performance just had them on sale for $139 and sometimes 15-20% off. i think the price just went back to $179. i'm thinking about returning my 4-bike hanging model to this one. if i do, i'll definitely post my experience with it.


which one did u end up getting? the swagman or the sportrack and why? i'm leaning toward the swagman because its cheaper...


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

louisssss said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Thule-957-Par..._8?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1252013145&sr=1-8
> 
> i'm interested in this one, i wanted a 2-3 bike model but they didn't have for my 1.25" class 1 hitch
> 
> do u guys recommend anything else other than the model i linked?


You don't want the Parkway. It doesn't fold down, therefore you can't access the rear hatch on your vehicle with it installed. What you want is the Thule Ridgeline. I can't recommend it highly enough. Just finished a 700 mile trip with three bikes mounted.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I used to have a Saris Bones 2 bike rack on my MR2. It scratched the hell out of the bumper paint and the trunk paint. I used this rack because it can curve over the trunk "wing."

Since then, I've sold it off, found a custom made receiver hitch and picked up a Swagman XC 2-bike. Great. It's not the burliest nor do I think it'll last as long as a Thule or Yakima. But it still functions very well, secure, quick. And it's like 1/3 the weight when I do need to remove it.


























I transport my Redline Monocog 29, Cannondale Rush 4, Specialized Roubaix, my son's Redline proline mini (20")...no problems.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

traffic002 said:


> I used to have a Saris Bones 2 bike rack on my MR2. It scratched the hell out of the bumper paint and the trunk paint. I used this rack because it can curve over the trunk "wing."
> 
> Since then, I've sold it off, found a custom made receiver hitch and picked up a Swagman XC 2-bike. Great. It's not the burliest nor do I think it'll last as long as a Thule or Yakima. But it still functions very well, secure, quick. And it's like 1/3 the weight when I do need to remove it.
> 
> ...


nice, is there anything to hold down the wheels? what if the bike rolls off to the side under a turn?

also, where did u get the rack and for how much?

and what class is ur hitch and size? i have a cheapo class 1 Curt 1.25" hitch


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

louisssss said:


> nice, is there anything to hold down the wheels? what if the bike rolls off to the side under a turn?
> 
> also, where did u get the rack and for how much?
> 
> and what class is ur hitch and size? i have a cheapo class 1 Curt 1.25" hitch


The wheels sit in a "well" formed by the tubing. The arm comes over the top tube and keeps it snug. The only way for the wheel to come out is it were imapacted by something hard and the tube or your rims bend/break.

Basically, your bike is going nowhere.

I bought my rack from Amazon.com. It runs $130-150 depending on the sale. I have a simple 1.25" reciever. It is rated for bike racks and possibly towing a tiny trailer loaded with track tires.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

haha great, i'll be purchasing the swagman XC 2 once i get a new bike. unless someone has a better recommendation for $125


----------



## Herm99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Swagman XC all the way! I just got this rack, its absolutely awesome. Folds up when not in use, super easy to use, very efficient design. And for $125 on amazon, its an unbeatable rack. 
I had a trunk mount on my outback sport for the last year, they SUCK..lots of sway in the in wind, not stable at all, on big bumps you can dislodge a lower strap...ask me how i know!


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been using the Xport Flatbed for about 2 years now. No problems, no complaints. It's even hauled our bikes from Arizona to Michigan and back.

https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031409_-1_52500_20000_52501

Not my pic, but lets you see how everything goes together. The sides will fold up when not hauling a bike, and the upright can lean back to access a trunk or hatch.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

adam728 said:


> I've been using the Xport Flatbed for about 2 years now. No problems, no complaints. It's even hauled our bikes from Arizona to Michigan and back.
> 
> https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031409_-1_52500_20000_52501
> 
> Not my pic, but lets you see how everything goes together. The sides will fold up when not hauling a bike, and the upright can lean back to access a trunk or hatch.


looks like its a 95% mimic of the swagman xc2, but costs more...


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

You'd be better off with the Xsport or the SportRack models (they are basically the same thing). The wheel trays "grab" more of the tire due to their design and have velcro straps to secure them in place (which the Swagman does not). Now, the Swagman has a ratchet type hook as opposed to knob you have to tighten on the Xsport or SportRack but that is it. I chose the Sportrack for this reason and have been happy with it. I've been on a trip of over 1000 miles with two bikes on my Sportrack and didn't have a single problem. Also, you can get it from e-trailer.com for $134.95. If there is a performance bike near you that has the rack in stock, they will price match e-trailer as they did for me. You just have to show them proof (print out the page with the rack and price). I have a small review on my blog on it which is in my signature.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Not a mimic, better design*



louisssss said:


> looks like its a 95% mimic of the swagman xc2, but costs more...


Much better design in my opinion. Just because of the trays alone. I'll give you an example. One of the first times I used the rack, I loaded up both bikes, tightened up the hooks and velcroed the wheels in place on the wheel trays. I forgot to install the pin to hold the center column in position up right. I drove home from the trail I was in and still did not have a problem. I attribute that directly to the tray design and velcro straps. One, the trays hold the wheel higher up (look at the pics and notice they are about 2 inches above where the tire meets the rim as opposed to the Swagman) and they also act as wheel chocks. Meaning the bike will not move either forwards or backwards on the trays. I don't think my bikes would've stayed on the Swagman with out that pin being in place as the tires don't sit in the trays as deep. Also, nothing to strap them down on there either. Again, this is just my .02 cents worth but worth the few extra dollars.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Rehuel said:


> Much better design in my opinion. Just because of the trays alone. I'll give you an example. One of the first times I used the rack, I loaded up both bikes, tightened up the hooks and velcroed the wheels in place on the wheel trays. I forgot to install the pin to hold the center column in position up right. I drove home from the trail I was in and still did not have a problem. I attribute that directly to the tray design and velcro straps. One, the trays hold the wheel higher up (look at the pics and notice they are about 2 inches above where the tire meets the rim as opposed to the Swagman) and they also act as wheel chocks. Meaning the bike will not move either forwards or backwards on the trays. I don't think my bikes would've stayed on the Swagman with out that pin being in place as the tires don't sit in the trays as deep. Also, nothing to strap them down on there either. Again, this is just my .02 cents worth but worth the few extra dollars.


http://www.etrailer.com/pc-hitch-racks~A30901.htm
this the one u talking about?

it says works with class 2 hitch only, will i have any problem installing that with 2 full sized bikes on a Class 1 trailer?


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

louisssss said:


> http://www.etrailer.com/pc-hitch-racks~A30901.htm
> this the one u talking about?
> 
> it says works with class 2 hitch only, will i have any problem installing that with 2 full sized bikes on a Class 1 trailer?


That's the one. I just looked at their website www.sportrack.com. Look under Hitch mount bike carriers and it's the "2EZ" one. It doesn't say anything like that. the "4EZ" one which carries 4 bikes is the one that says that you need a Class II minimum on it. It will only fit 2" receivers. I think you will be ok as i've seen others use this with a class one but feel free to do more research on it. I think that e-trailer just made a typo on this one.

I also looked at the owner's manual and it says nothing about the minimum class rating as well. A class II receiver may very well be a 2" receiver only.


----------

